# Bad wedding photos



## Robin_Usagani (Dec 10, 2012)

Some of you have seen my bad wedding photos.  I finally blogged about it.  I just want to share.

Usagani Photography - Denver Wedding Photographer, CO | Our own wedding photography nightmare


----------



## davisphotos (Dec 10, 2012)

Good post, and good on you for not posting the guys name and making it a muckraking post. I like that you pointed out the things you did wrong as well-I know a number of wedding photographers that cringe when they look back at their photographs by the photographer they hired before they were interested in photography. I was very lucky to get married after a few years as a wedding photographer, and got a great photographer to do our wedding.


----------



## kathyt (Dec 10, 2012)

WOW. I am so sorry that happened to you guys. Is that "photographer" still shooting weddings? I hope not, because those were really bad. Maybe your blog will prevent someone else from making that same mistake.


----------



## runnah (Dec 10, 2012)

I swear there should be a license for wedding photographers and capital punishment for violators.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 10, 2012)

I think they are some of the best wedding photos i have seen on here


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Dec 10, 2012)

kathythorson said:


> WOW. I am so sorry that happened to you guys. Is that "photographer" still shooting weddings? I hope not, because those were really bad. Maybe your blog will prevent someone else from making that same mistake.



We have moved like 3 or 4 times.  We cant even remember his name.  Easier to remember people's name nowadays with social media.  We have to dig through boxes to find out who it was.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 10, 2012)

I recently posted about a situation similar to this. 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-always-photographer-tales-lowest-bidder.html
not quite the same situation as you, but with even more disastrous results. 
nothing in focus, popup flash used, zero clue about composure. 
you got phenomenal pictures by comparison.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Dec 10, 2012)

Let me see the photos lol.  You are not making me feel better.  I need to see the proof!  


pixmedic said:


> I recently posted about a situation similar to this.
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-always-photographer-tales-lowest-bidder.html
> not quite the same situation as you, but with even more disastrous results.
> nothing in focus, popup flash used, zero clue about composure.
> you got phenomenal pictures by comparison.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 10, 2012)

Were the images 'good' when you first got them?


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Dec 10, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Were the images 'good' when you first got them?



Mmmh.. no.  I think if you read my blog I said it.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 10, 2012)

Robin_Usagani said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Were the images 'good' when you first got them?
> ...




So your shots weren't on-par with the photographer's portfolio?


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 10, 2012)

Were you disappointed when you got them? I'm sure that now that your a professional you look at most mages differently. I'm always curious about wedding albums. How often do you look at yours?


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 10, 2012)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Let me see the photos lol.  You are not making me feel better.  I need to see the proof!
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> ...



I COULD link you photos...but they are on my coworkers FB page, so i would just have to link to her page. (since i cant download and post the pics here) the pics are TERRIBLE Robin. i think exposing her FB page would serve no useful purpose except to show some pad pics, and i don't have any way to link to whoever took the photos, just the brides FB page where she posted them. nothing good would come of it.


----------



## Mully (Dec 10, 2012)

Sorry this happened to you!  You really have to look at someones work ...you know that now. Did he know he screwed up?  He should have offered to at least take some outdoor shots post wedding.


----------



## runnah (Dec 10, 2012)

Serve as a reminder, save a little on the flowers that are going to die in a day and spend more on the photos that last a life time.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Dec 10, 2012)

I know I like to argue over the internet, but in real life.. we are not confrontational hahaha.  Yes, we did complain about the photos but there was nothing we could do.  I guess we could have taken them to court but we did not.  You dont need to be a photographer to tell these photos are bad.  I know these were bad the minute we got it.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 10, 2012)

runnah said:


> Serve as a reminder, save a little on the flowers that are going to die in a day and spend more on the photos that last a life time.



wow.. doesn't that always seem to be the case? why is it people will spend a TON of money on flowers and decorations...then want to "budget" a photographer...always amazes me.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Dec 10, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> Robin_Usagani said:
> 
> 
> > Let me see the photos lol.  You are not making me feel better.  I need to see the proof!
> ...




If you find the direct link of the jpeg, you can pm me .  Not the link to the facebook page.. just the file.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 10, 2012)

THIS ONE was my favorite!!!!

Usagani Photography - Denver Wedding Photographer, CO | our old wedding photos | Photo 130


----------



## runnah (Dec 10, 2012)

Derrel said:


> THIS ONE was my favorite!!!!
> 
> Usagani Photography - Denver Wedding Photographer, CO | our old wedding photos | Photo 130




Why even let that photo see the light of day? That is an automatic delete from card, heck I would even delete that one right on camera.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 10, 2012)

runnah said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > THIS ONE was my favorite!!!!
> ...



If the 'tog would have let "the light of day" make the picture--there might have actually BEEN AN IMAGE of the two of them to see!!! Instead, he included a shot in which the flash failed to fire!!! 

*"Do'ah!!"*


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 10, 2012)

Now post a link to his website. 

It's the ethical thing to do.


----------



## willis_927 (Dec 10, 2012)

Derrel said:


> THIS ONE was my favorite!!!!
> 
> Usagani Photography - Denver Wedding Photographer, CO | our old wedding photos | Photo 130



There is no F'n way he gave you this image!???


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 10, 2012)

willis_927 said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > THIS ONE was my favorite!!!!
> ...



since Robin is able to post it...apparently they DID give it to him.  cant figure out why though. im guessing it probably didnt make it into the photographers portfolio...


----------



## willis_927 (Dec 10, 2012)

Usagani Photography - Denver Wedding Photographer, CO | our old wedding photos | Photo 130

spoooooky


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Dec 10, 2012)

LOL derrel.. what do you think?  Enough ambient light mixed in there?

We have the negatives so we scanned all of them recently.  $1500 and I get the negatives (no print purchase) sound like a deal to me! Hired!


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 10, 2012)

I hope the links I sent you made you feel better Robin!


----------



## shortpants (Dec 10, 2012)

Yikes those were pitiful.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 10, 2012)

Derrel said:


> THIS ONE was my favorite!!!!
> 
> Usagani Photography - Denver Wedding Photographer, CO | our old wedding photos | Photo 130



I think that one is very artistic but should have been B+W


----------



## kokonut (Dec 12, 2012)

I am sorry about what happened. I guess you have seen the portfolio of the photographer before the wedding but that can happen to all of us...Actually I am looking for a wedding photographer so this thread tells me that I need to pay attention. Even if some photographers are really expensive maybe the price is not always the most important factor!


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 12, 2012)

That settles it. I can charge people for my photography now. I'll provide atleast that quality for $1,498.00. Sorry I had to learn this through you.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 12, 2012)

My wedding photos cost £500 back in 1984, they were fantastic shot on a Hasleblad, marriage only lasted 9 years


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Dec 12, 2012)

EIngerson said:


> That settles it. I can charge people for my photography now. I'll provide atleast that quality for $1,498.00. Sorry I had to learn this through you.



Ill pay you that much.  At least I know you can keep the riff raff out.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Nov 9, 2013)

A good time to bump this


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 9, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Some of you have seen my bad wedding photos.  I finally blogged about it.  I just want to share.
> 
> Usagani Photography - Denver Wedding Photographer, CO | Our own wedding photography nightmare



Well first let me say I'm sorry that your wedding photos didn't turn out well - one of the many reasons why when people ask me to do weddings I always decline.  They seem to think that just because I shoot a lot of wildlife photo's that somehow that means I could shoot their wedding, I have to try to explain to them that it's a completely different skill set.  

I have to admit when I first saw the photos my initial reaction was, "Was this one of those prison weddings?"  Don't get me wrong my friend, she was a beautiful bride but wow - every photo had a bad institutional style background that was poorly shot.  

Oh, and forgive me this one correction - unfortunately my grandmother came here from Germany in the early 30's and as a result English was her second language.  The unfortunate result of this is that she was a stickler for the language.  Of course being an old German grandmother she was a stickler for most everything, but I digress - lol.  On the blog you wrote the following:

"I just want to share my experience to general public so all of you can learn a few things.  Whether you are planning your wedding, are an inspiring wedding photographer, or other photographer, you may learn a little bit from my experience."

I think what you meant to say was aspiring wedding photographer rather than inspiring. Ok, now if you'll excuse me the red phone is ringing.  It's most likely the English Language Police, they always call me to consult on the tough cases.. lol.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 9, 2013)

There may be a business opportunity for you, Robin and Pixmedic.

Make a site with a convincing story why you should not use a non-low end photographer and then charge admission to other photographers for their clients to view it.
They will have the advantage of showing this done by an independent source and you get a small revenue from others seeing it.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 9, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> There may be a business opportunity for you, Robin and Pixmedic.
> 
> Make a site with a convincing story why you should* not *use *a non-low end photographer* and then charge admission to other photographers for their clients to view it.
> They will have the advantage of showing this done by an independent source and you get a small revenue from others seeing it.



Speaking of the English Language Police, we knew what The_Traveler meant...as in, "Why you should not use a low-end photographer." Robin, you know I think The_Traveler's idea might have some merit, provided you do not run afoul of the original photographer's copyright or ownership of the photos. I doubt he had much of a contract, but using his work to create monetary gains for your business ***might be*** considered to be a case of you using his work for commercial use and or monetary gain. Not sure what terms he worked under though.

Robin, those are pretty bad photos...sorry your wedding photog was a novice. It's a shame he shot so much direct flash stuff with inky black backgrounds. Ugggh!


----------



## mmaria (Nov 9, 2013)

Don't get me wrong but I feel much better now about my wedding photos...

Is this a good place for me to share some examples of my wedding photos? if I didn't delete them lol


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Nov 9, 2013)

bmmision said:


> Don't get me wrong but I feel much better now about my wedding photos...
> 
> Is this a good place for me to share some examples of my wedding photos? if I didn't delete them lol



Share them.. I will feel better if I see something worse.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 9, 2013)

Ouch. I thought the photos from my wedding were bad... and my in-laws only paid $400 for the lady. Infact, the photos from my wedding are what got me into phography prompting me to get a Canon S2 IS and learn from there. Wish I would have been then when I got married as I would have put in for a better photographer for my wedding.


----------



## mmaria (Nov 9, 2013)

Here we go...





















Feeling better?


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Nov 9, 2013)

You looked really sad.  Was it an arranged marriage?


----------



## mmaria (Nov 9, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> You looked really sad.  Was it an arranged marriage?



Can you tell? lol


----------



## hopdaddy (Nov 9, 2013)

Robin , I haven't read all the post yet ,But did read the Blog post . It was well written ,and made good points ! One thing I have come away with ,from your post, Your experiences will make you a better wedding photog  . Knowing how it feels to get disappointed by a "Pro" ,YOU will up your game ! I could actually repeat your story only replacing the names with my Son's  and Daughter-in-Law's . I was not a part of picking  the photographer for them ,But My Son has been around photographers His whole life and his Wife's Family Run a Very successful  photography business  . The Photographer even has photos in brides magazines . I actually ended up with the RAWs trying to salvage what I could. They paid 3k . My point here is as you said ,DO YOUR HOMEWORK !


----------



## cbarnard7 (Nov 9, 2013)

This is my favorite: Usagani Photography | our old wedding photos | Photo 1

I love the light bouncing off the back wall!

Sorry these were awful, but hey, At least you got a couple ones to remember the day by- and you all are still together! My brother spent $5k on his photog for his big wedding and she cheated on him 3 months later! By the way...what did their portfolio look like before the wedding (I'm sure you mentioned this before, but I never saw it)


----------



## cbarnard7 (Nov 9, 2013)

bmmision said:


> Robin_Usagani said:
> 
> 
> > You looked really sad. Was it an arranged marriage?
> ...



I don't know if you're joking or not


----------



## mmaria (Nov 9, 2013)

cbarnard7 said:


> bmmision said:
> 
> 
> > Robin_Usagani said:
> ...




Just to clarify, I'm joking!  

So that's the message of my wedding photos?  I think that they have been seen for the first time ever, by TPF.

We've been in a relationship for 4 years before we decided to get married. 
We had to choose between a really bad photographer and a really bad photographer, so we decided to hire the younger one.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Nov 9, 2013)

bmmision said:


> cbarnard7 said:
> 
> 
> > bmmision said:
> ...



You hid the good ones.  You only showed the bad ones .  I showed all of mine.  Hah.


----------



## mmaria (Nov 10, 2013)

Well, the good ones are really good and they would ruin the whole point of this thread. 
You can actually see my face and I smiled a bit....

It's great that we can laugh about our wedding photos... actually what else can we do?
The damage is done and let's hope that someone who saw the photos will learn the lesson or at least try to. 

Back then I didn't know anything about posing, but it's not my/bride's, groom's job to know about posing, its photographers job. So, to someone who wants to shoot a wedding: Are you better photographer then these photographers? Can you promise your bride and groom that they'll get better and satisfying results? Can you make the bride look the best possible on her wedding photos? Do you have/know proper equipment?  and so on and so on


----------



## Luke345678 (Nov 13, 2013)

I really enjoye


----------



## Luke345678 (Nov 13, 2013)

I really enjoyed this blog. Sorry to hear about your photographer... that really sucks. You should send him the link, teach him a thing or two.


----------

